# Multi room avec HomePod et Apple TV



## xavax (13 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Aujourd’hui j’ai un Google home mini et un chromecast audio avec lequel je diffuse en même temps de la musique dans mon salon et ma cuisine en créant un groupe. 
je voudrais remplacer le Google mini par un HomePod et la chromecast par l’Apple TV. C’est possible de faire ça pour diffuser de la musique en même  temps dans les 2 pièces ?
merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir

Pas besoin de multirooms alors ?
le mutlirooms est surtout valable pour diffuser un son different dans chaque enceintes


----------



## xavax (13 Octobre 2020)

Je fais comment pour synchroniser le HomePod et l’Apple TV ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

xavax a dit:


> HomePod et l’Apple TV








						Diffuser du son dans toute la maison avec l’Apple TV
					

L’Apple TV peut servir de concentrateur pour diffuser du son dans toute votre maison.



					support.apple.com


----------



## xavax (14 Octobre 2020)

Et comment fait on par exemple pour demander à siri de mettre la radio sur le HomePod ainsi que sur l’Apple TV ? 
On peut faire ça ?


----------

